# Moving to Seville



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

I am looking at moving to a new job in Seville and am wondering if any other expats live there and what their experience of that city is. I have been there for a week's holidays in August and had a great time (despite 40 degree heat) but it would be interesting to know what others think of this city. How is the housing situation there? I'm looking at a salary of around 25,000


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Mike, We live in Seville province and visit the city quite a lot. It is a great place. Rentals in the center are expensive, but the transport network is very good. It does get very hot and often reaches nearly 50 degrees, but you get used to it.
Caz


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've just spent the day with a family who live in a village 10 km west of the city centre, they say it is a few degrees cooler there! That might be a better option and cheaper if you have a family. But if you're on your own I'd go for something more central and enjoy the buzz of one of the most exciting cities in Spain. On that salary you should get something reasonable, though not palatial.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I've just spent the day with a family who live in a village 10 km west of the city centre, they say it is a few degrees cooler there! That might be a better option and cheaper if you have a family. But if you're on your own I'd go for something more central and enjoy the buzz of one of the most exciting cities in Spain. On that salary you should get something reasonable, though not palatial.


I agree if you have a family you are better out of the city. We are 80km away and people commute from here, even with the cost of fuel they say it works out cheaper


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I am a single guy but might prefer to live outside the centre as I do like living in quite areas. The company is located south of manuel Ruiz de Lopera stadium so maybe somewhere to the south of Seville. It;s great to hear that local public transport is good also. is there an underground rail in Sevilla? How much would a 60 metre flat in a nice suburban area cost approx. ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mike kelly said:


> Thanks everyone, I am a single guy but might prefer to live outside the centre as I do like living in quite areas. The company is located south of manuel Ruiz de Lopera stadium so maybe somewhere to the south of Seville. It;s great to hear that local public transport is good also. is there an underground rail in Sevilla? How much would a 60 metre flat in a nice suburban area cost approx. ?


There is no underground but a short stretch of tram (less than a mile) so pretty useless for most. Extension is planned (to the main train station, and so on) but it will be many more years before it's realised.
Rent varies a great deal, but the minimum you pay for a one-bedroom flat is around 600 euro/month, rising to 1000 euro in a smart central location.


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Joppa said:


> There is no underground but a short stretch of tram (less than a mile) so pretty useless for most. Extension is planned (to the main train station, and so on) but it will be many more years before it's realised.
> Rent varies a great deal, but the minimum you pay for a one-bedroom flat is around 600 euro/month, rising to 1000 euro in a smart central location.


ok, that seems a bit high. I'm used to Barcelona prices and thought that Sevilla would be a fair bit cheaper but it seems not. Is it difficult to rent a flat? Is a deposit required? Or a guarantee?
What about sharing a flat with others? Is that an option? Any good accomodation websites for sevilla?


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

to help me look at prices of buying a flat, could anyone tell me what are considered to be the more desirable residential areas in Seville? Thanks


----------

